# Elk Muzzleloader, wasatch, and first ML



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Guys.

Ok so I have long time been a stick flipper, but I want to get into the ML hunts. I currently have 8 Points and am planning on putting in for the Wasatch ML LE elk hunt this year. I have shot muzzys before so its not like I have never touched one. My questions are:

What is a good muzzy that wont break the bank that will last me a LONG time?
What opinions do you have on Austin & Halleck MLs?
Anyone have experience with the Wasatch unit that would advise against it completely and to save points or go somewhere else?

I seriously appreciate any feedback, good or bad. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I would go with an Encore or the FX they wont break the bank. You can buy differnt barrels for the Encore instead of being stuck with just the muzzle gun.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure if you're looking more traditional or not. CVA optima is a good gun for the money.


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

utahgolf, I am not set on traditional, nor do I really want to go that route. I would rather do along the lines of TC or CVA. TC can break the bank real quick, but I also want something that lasts.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well no complaints on my optima than, good bang for the buck and I don't see why it won't last a very long time.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wouldn't put in for the wasatch though i hear it sucks.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> I wouldn't put in for the wasatch though i hear it sucks.


Yep it does. Stay away.

Look at the CVA Optima. Great little gun.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

I really like my Truimph. One thing about T/C though, they aren't the easiest loaders.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a TC Omega, love the gun. As far as the Wasatch, I have thought about putting in for it myself.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I wouldn't put in for the wasatch though i hear it sucks.


So has A LOT of other folks....

Total applicant numbers are dropping, for all 3, archery ,muzzy, and rifle hunts...

Steady decline for 2/3 years now, Making the Wasatch waaay easyer to draw..
Good for some I guess.

We'll see how this all pan's out in the coming years..............


----------

